
Foxpass (YC S15) Announces VPN AMI w/ Google Apps Directory Integration and 2FA - aren
http://blog.foxpass.com/announcing-a-simple-vpn-for-aws-users/
======
aren
Hey HN -- Foxpass founder here. We built this to make it really simple to set
up a VPN in your AWS infrastructure with the best security practices
(directory integration and two-factor auth) built right in. Would love your
feedback and pull requests! ([https://github.com/foxpass/foxpass-ipsec-
vpn](https://github.com/foxpass/foxpass-ipsec-vpn))

